# You are cute!



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

You, yes you






You can't deny it! 

Wanna try to prove me wrong? Go ahead and make a fool of yourself.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2021)

Pineapple does not go on pizza. :V


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Pineapple does not go on pizza. :V


Still cute, just very very ignorant


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Still cute, just very very ignorant


*shoves everything off the table like a cat. While pouting*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> *shoves everything off the table like a cat. While pouting*


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 16, 2021)

No


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> No


I disagree


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


>


Finally someone who accepts it!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


>


You trying to prove or disprove?



Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 118678


Eeexactly. :>


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I disagree


you're wrong tho


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> you're wrong tho


It's cute that you won't accept it :v


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Aug 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Still cute, just very very ignorant.





Nexus Cabler said:


> You, yes you
> 
> View attachment 118674
> 
> ...


*cough* i wouldnt really say "cute" is the right word for me NOW..... but what about Kiba's old model?


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It's cute that you won't accept it :v


shhh


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> shhh


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


Sir
Please stop aggressively petting the customer


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


stobbit


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2021)

Am soft borb


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

Borbs are cute by default. That's just basic science.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2021)

*dials 911 because complimenting me is illegal*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *dials 911 because complimenting me is illegal*


Some laws were meant to be broken, Trya.  You know this more than anyone else >:v


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Some laws were meant to be broken, Trya you know this more than anyone else >:v


The laws shall be upheld.
To accept a compliment from someone else would be a war crime...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> The laws shall be upheld.
> To accept a compliment from someone else would be a war crime...


Trya Man-Child Wadman!

You WILL accept this dragons compliment and be nice to our guests, or you lose your computer privileges! \ (>:v) /


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Trya Man-Child Wadman!
> 
> You WILL accept this dragons compliment and be nice to our guests, or you lose your computer privileges! \ (>:v) /



_YOU FOOL!!!
MY NAME ISN'T *TRYA*!!!_
Edit* I found a better, safer gif


----------



## Sairn (Aug 16, 2021)

Am c@, of course I'm cyoot


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> _YOU FOOL!!!
> MY NAME ISN'T *TRYA*!!!_


Still cute tho >w>


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Aug 16, 2021)

i mean i dont really think im cute...


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Still cute tho >w>



 *Take it back.*


----------



## Sairn (Aug 16, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> i mean i dont really think im cute...


Oh hey dere wolfboi :3


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Take it back.*


Hmmm




.....NO!


----------



## Sairn (Aug 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Hmmm
> View attachment 118726
> 
> .....NO!
> ...


Aggressive love energy, yusssss


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

Sairn said:


> Aggressive love energy, yusssss


Tyra likes it rough I guess X3


KibaOkami said:


> i mean i dont really think im cute...


But I do ^^


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Hmmm
> View attachment 118726
> 
> .....NO!
> ...









Nexus Cabler said:


> Tyra likes it rough I guess X3



>u>
<u<


----------



## Sairn (Aug 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Tyra likes it rough I guess X3
> 
> But I do ^^


I like it rough too, eheheheh :3


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm more adorable than cute.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I'm more adorable than cute.


I respect your respectable opinion, respectively.


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Sep 15, 2021)

Nothing could be nearer to the truth.


----------



## лОРИк (Sep 15, 2021)

It is good that the mirror is located next to the toilet.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 15, 2021)

No u!!!


----------



## Cinnamon_Cat (Sep 15, 2021)

I grudgingly admit to being cute. Sometimes.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Sep 15, 2021)

Yes I am, thankies, thankies. =UwU=♡

You too, dear derg Ow<☆


----------

